# Sexing babies before first moult



## Cake (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post.

I already have a solo adult female (she's laid eggs) and am interested in getting another female as I don't want to breed (I can't stand the thought of boiling fertile eggs). 

I have read that DNA sexing is the only sure way to determine the sex of immature cockatiels before their first moult. However, some breeders I have talked to said that their DNA results have not always been correct, so I was wondering what others have experienced regarding DNA tests.

In addition, some 'experienced' breeders have told me they can tell the sex (of babies) by looking at the tail bars and wing spots, but from my research I believe this can only be done on mature birds...

What are your thoughts? Is DNA sexing the way to go for a baby? Or should I rethink my position on getting a female entirely and simply try hormone reduction techniques in the instance I get a male. Although I was hoping to house them in the same cage... 

Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Visually sexing is not accurate, especially in young birds. I have never heard of anyone who had a DNA test done that came back wrong, makes me wander what tests those breeders are using. I'd definitely go with the DNA testing if you really want another girl.

Hormone control can definitely prevent two birds from mating. That being said, there is no guarantee that two birds put together will actually like each so make sure you have another cage on hand just in case they don't get along.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*sexing babies*

I don't know if this could be true for hatchling cockatiels but I know male chicken chicks have a tiny vestigial penis (can I use that word here?). That's how they sex the cockerels and separate them from the hen chicks. Most egg producers wouldn't want cockerel chicks since (obviously) they won't produce eggs.


----------



## Cake (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for confirming my suspicions roxy. Yes I will be getting another cage just in case. I will look into hormone reduction techniques as I guess its easier than asking every breeder if they will DNA sex (most won't). If anyone would like to share their experience keeping males and females without breeding, I'd love to hear it, but otherwise I'll be searching the archives


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I don't know if this could be true for hatchling cockatiels but I know male chicken chicks have a tiny vestigial penis (can I use that word here?


It's fine. No, that's not the case with cockatiels, so this wouldn't help in sexing them as babies. 

I kept males and females together without breeding. Using hormone control, my birds only bred when I wanted them to. You have to be really strict about it and stick to a routine, that's really the only way it works.


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

you can guarantee a female if you find a breeder that can nest sex via parents mutations. in the case of one of my pearls I knew she was a hen as soon as she got pins as her mother is not a pearl, same can be done for others such as lutino and cinnamon


----------

